# piles of wood



## lostcoastland (Dec 20, 2011)

piles of wood


----------



## bfollett (Dec 21, 2011)

*My Firewood Piles*

My piles Of FireWood

View attachment 212582

View attachment 212583


----------



## lostcoastland (May 25, 2012)

*wood pile art..amazing*

View attachment 239422


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow! Probably millions of dollars worth of wood there!


----------



## NHlocal (Jun 4, 2012)

.....somebody's got waaaaay too much time on their hands.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Islero (Jun 5, 2012)

lostcoastland said:


> piles of wood



Who owns all those piles of wood? Can we be best friends? :smile2:


----------



## lostcoastland (Jun 5, 2012)

Islero said:


> Who owns all those piles of wood? Can we be best friends? :smile2:




Sure, the huge deck is at Schmidbauer Lumber in Eureka, CA. they even are shipping whole logs to china..my girlfriend didnt appreciate it as much as i did..:msp_razz:

other is 090 action bucking Radiata Pines, and a small clearing project on a hill which we recovered all the logs by hand with cable grip, ropes, ect..built a log retaining wall and milled some 3inch thich 20inch wide heartwood stair stringers out of the biggest one with a 064 and alaska mill..


----------



## lostcoastland (Jun 5, 2012)

lostcoastland said:


> Sure, the huge deck is at Schmidbauer Lumber in Eureka, CA. they even are shipping whole logs to china..my girlfriend didnt appreciate it as much as i did..:msp_razz:
> 
> other is 090 action bucking Radiata Pines, and a small clearing project on a hill which we recovered all the logs by hand with cable grip, ropes, ect..built a log retaining wall and milled some 3inch thich 20inch wide heartwood stair stringers out of the biggest one with a 064 and alaska mill..



http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/228162_218643801479697_213482661995811_907981_7038027_n.jpg

View attachment 240582


----------

